# Moded 93 Honda Prelude beat my Spec-V at Drag race???



## drwky (Sep 3, 2005)

I took my Spec-V out to the Drag races last week for the first time ever, My buddy has a 2.2L VTEC in his Prelude with an intake and a Clutchmasters kit and he kicked my arse at the drag races. Granted his car is about 2,200lbs. and the Spec-V is like 3,200. I was surprised at how close the race was with so much of a weight difference, I was on his rear the hole time (less than 5 yards away I'd say) I'm thinking that the next time I go I will lighten my car up some by taking out the extra tire and tools that I usually carry, I'm also going to try some octane booster. I have noticed that the QR really likes high octane gasoline. Anyways I ran about a 15.2 which isn't to bad for me, I don't have a great reaction time and crappy tires right now, I need to putt my Yokohama es100's on soon, that should help the car get better grip.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

The Spec wieghs 2700, so it about a 500lb difference. Your reaction time dosn't affect your 1/4 time, and I'm lookin at the es100's too, just not sure how many miles I can get out of them. I'm not sure Chimmike is gonna like this.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

preludes don't weigh any 2200lbs. they're about as heavy as the spec V. 

octane booster won't give you more power.

If you ran a 15.2 and you were like 5 yards behind him, then he ran something like a 15.1 or 15.0.........doesn't sound like an altogether fast H22A.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

just work on your 60' times and put on your newer tires, they will help a lot. do you know what your 60' time was.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Your weights (as others have stated) are totally inaccurate. The spec weighs about 2700ish and the prelude is right around there! The prelude can run right around a 15 flat with minimal stuff, I 'have even seen one break into the 14's with an intake. The spec is VERY close to that with minor stuff as well. Yes it will be a close race.... 

And also, to echo other posts the 2 most important #'s in drag racing are 60' time and trap speed. The better the 60' the lower the ET. And your MPH can indicate what your car is capable of with the proper launch and 60' time.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

What are your mods? Depending on your mods will determine how good your 15.2 is and what was your trap speed? Yoko ES100s do offer better grip than the stock Continentals as I have ran 2 sets of ES100s. If you treat them well and run the proper pressure, 30,000+ miles is easy although they are a 280 treadwear tyre. The only suckage about them is they are noisy and get noisier as they wear.


----------

